# Kodiak manual



## BCJ (Dec 31, 2016)

I am new. I saw that several were trying to locate a manual for a 1980 Kodiak wood stove. I have the same stove as pictured on their request. _Is there a manual available to be e-mailed to me at bjohn10387@aol.com?_


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2016)

A Kodiak manual was posted here
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ove-manual-c-1980s.102420/page-2#post-2095457


----------

